# smell



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

my hedgehog has started smelling worse than usual since we switched her over to fleece. I have two layers of fleece in her cage, that i changed yesterday, and it still smells horrible. She also has two bricks in her cage to hold down fleece that she has pooped and peed on, could that be a reason?


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

A couple of questions: is your hedgie litter trained? and how often do you change the fleece?

The reason I ask is if hedgie is urinating on the fleece it can make it smell horrible. As a general rule I change Mal's fleece liner every other day, unless it smells. If she makes it stinky it gets changed every night.  

Also make sure to wipe down the floor with a vinegar/water solution when you change liners.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you just changed the fleece yesterday and it still smells strongly, I would guess it's the bricks. Have you washed or sanitized them at all? Are they porous or do they have a smooth surface that can be easily wiped? If they're porous, I would suggest switching to something else, like smooth river rocks. You probably won't be able to get them clean enough since the urine could leak down into the brick where you can't clean it, and they'll continue to smell even with her cage clean.

If the cage still smells bad otherwise, you may need to change the fleece more often, like Katis said.


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Katis228 said:


> A couple of questions: is your hedgie litter trained? and how often do you change the fleece?
> 
> The reason I ask is if hedgie is urinating on the fleece it can make it smell horrible. As a general rule I change Mal's fleece liner every other day, unless it smells. If she makes it stinky it gets changed every night.
> 
> Also make sure to wipe down the floor with a vinegar/water solution when you change liners.


I tried litter training and it didn't work so well i guess i need to change her bedding sooner. Thanks hopefully this will make her cage smell a lot better


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> If you just changed the fleece yesterday and it still smells strongly, I would guess it's the bricks. Have you washed or sanitized them at all? Are they porous or do they have a smooth surface that can be easily wiped? If they're porous, I would suggest switching to something else, like smooth river rocks. You probably won't be able to get them clean enough since the urine could leak down into the brick where you can't clean it, and they'll continue to smell even with her cage clean.
> 
> If the cage still smells bad otherwise, you may need to change the fleece more often, like Katis said.


I guess i should switch to river rocks. hopefully her cue will smell better


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You might also want to use an enzymatic cleaner or some vinegar or something when you wash the liners too  I find that if I don't add vinegar or enzymatic cleaner to my liners before washing them, they still smell kind of barn-y when I take them out from wash


----------



## JelloHedgies (Feb 5, 2013)

I was using just plain fleece too (couple layers of just fleece,no flannel or anything), for about a week. The smell got pretty bad even with changing liners daily. 

My hedgie has a designated spot in her cage she prefers to go potty (furthest from her bed). I just started putting a middle, more absorbent layer under the first layer of fleece, and it's made a huge difference. With spot cleaning, I can now change her bedding twice a week like most hedgie owners and I have no problem  So you may want to try that!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't use fleece because of the horrible smell. My hedgehog isn't litter trained (I tried, but he just poops in the opposite corners :lol: ) but he doesn't smell when I keep him on bedding. So no fleece for me any more :roll:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 7 hedgehogs on fleece, none of which are litter trained, I have no trouble with it smelling.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I've only had an issue with prims wheel smelling after a ling night of running. Never had an issue with the fleece. What do you use to wash your fleece? I would also suggest not using the bricks though.


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

My hedgehog's cage smells and my husband is complaining that its worse than the dogs and my sons chameleon together. It seems like his wheel and the plastic base of his cage retain the smell. I have washed both with water and bleach or water and vinegar. Neither one kills the smell. I wash the wheel everyday and it sits in a 1/4 size cookie sheet with paper towel that is changed daily. I use a 2 layer fleece liner that I air out outside for 15 minutes or so and flip it over. It goes to wash the next day. The odor is still there. I wash the cage every other day. 

I went to the Hedgehog Supply Store and got some Cage Clean spray It helps until the next morning. I also saw something that you can spray on the food and within 3 days the smell is gone. Does anybody know anything about this? I think its called Elimina. They say its safe but I want to know that someone has used it.


----------



## imamomo (Jun 8, 2018)

I put a use fleece but my hedgehog doesn't really care for the litter box. I started using a puppy pad under his wheel and that seems to do well. I change the pad daily the fleece stays clean for the most part and I can do the washing every other day for the bedding.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't post on old threads, this one is 5 years old.


----------

